# India Ink tatto with colonoscopy via stoma



## pygreen (May 26, 2010)

Patient had a colonoscopy via the stoma. Polyps were found and tattooed with india ink before removal by snare. Additional polyps were found and removed by hot biopsy. Physician then inserted scope per the rectum and found no lesions. How would you code for the india ink tatto since colon was done via the stoma. CPT code 45381 is for direct submucosal injection performed by regular colonoscopy. Thanks in advance for any help with this.


----------



## LTibbetts (Jun 17, 2010)

Since it was removed by snare, wouldn't that be what you would code and not the ink?
How about 44394 for the polypectomy thru stoma? Not quite sure myself as I have never coded one. That code is for a "snare" removal, by the way, not for the ink.


----------

